# R.C. Sproul's What is Reformed Theology?



## Reformed Padawan (Mar 1, 2012)

Hopefully this is the correct area for these questions. . . 

I have been disciplining a gentleman at our church and he is interested in theology. We decided to read through R.C. Sproul’s _What is Reformed Theology?_ 

My questions concern the study guide. Has anyone used it? Can you use it with the book or can it only be used with the DVD series? Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Superb material.

The study guide is designed to go with the DVD series (which is also currently available free on-line).

The best way is read the book in between the DVD series lectures (12 of them), and then use the study guide to lead discussion.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't know about the study guide. I have read and enjoyed the book, and the teaching series can be seen for free online at What Is Reformed Theology? Teaching Series by Dr. R.C. Sproul from Ligonier Ministries


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 1, 2012)

Reformed Padawan said:


> disciplining a gentleman


Sproul is always good for disciplining anyone. 

AMR


----------



## Reformed Padawan (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you all for the input and yes, I spelled it incorrectly. . . I did not mean they need to be disciplined (at least not yet), but they need to be made into a disciple.


----------

